# HBS Medical College, Islamabad.



## Asmaa. (Jan 2, 2016)

when will they upload the lists? Is there anyone here who gave the test and interview?


----------



## Hamza 555 (Jan 11, 2016)

I called them today and they told me that the list will be uploaded tomorrow and they will call those who are selected....And Asma when did you take test ? First one or the second one ?


----------



## Asmaa. (Jan 2, 2016)

I called them too but they said list will be uploaded on friday. :/ and I took the test on thursday 7th Jan. what about you? please share your views about the college and staff.


----------



## Hamza 555 (Jan 11, 2016)

I think we should go to college to confirm the situation because they are not going to clarify the situation on phone....And college staff is so confusing.....They are always changing their statements......


----------



## Asmaa. (Jan 2, 2016)

hmm chairman is even more confusing. he ask eveyone for donation. he seems more like a bussiness man than an educationist. I got really disappointed after meeting him.


----------



## Hamza 555 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah..... The main reason behind interview was to ask about donation....He was asking everyone....How much donation did he demand from you.....? Did you recieve the call from college ?


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hamza 555 said:


> Yeah..... The main reason behind interview was to ask about donation....He was asking everyone....How much donation did he demand from you.....? Did you recieve the call from college ?


'Who is asking donation ? How much ? Is that true ? 
My cousin gave test and interview , nothing was like that , She got a call for admission !

- - - Updated - - -



Mahe12 said:


> 'Who is asking donation ? How much ? Is that true ? Are you on merit ?
> My cousin gave test and interview , nothing was like that , She got a call for admission on test marks and absolutely on merit !


Who has applied for hostle accommodation here ?


----------



## Asmaa. (Jan 2, 2016)

no I didn't receive any call. he said donation starts from 15 lacs, but I refused. he then offered me a foreign seat,I refused that too. my friend's friend got admission on donation,


----------

